
Show HN: Closing Tabs, a Song Parody to 'Closing Time' by Semisonic - ryanckulp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4YsC6G14Ug
======
luckman212
"E-very new controller comes with a-nother model and view...". An instant
classic, loved it!

